# Overnighting at Chartres?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We're off for a few weeks ramble around France in March. After visiting Paris we're thinking about going to see 'Maison La Picassiette' and the cathedral at Chartres, saw La Picassiette on the telly this afternoon, looks interesting.
Anyway, I digress, there doesn't appear to be an aire in Chartres apart from the one within the campsite and that appears to be closed until April but I have found a potential place at the Club Hippiques in nearby Luisant courtesy of campingcar-infos >here<
Has anyone stayed here or know of any other places we can stay the night in or around the town?

Pete


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete.

We visited Chartres in February last year and we certainly did not find any place to stay overnight. However, if you want to see the cathedral, which you must, this is what we did. If you drive round the ring road you will find that there are parking places on one side of town. These are off-road but right next to it if you see what I mean. They are at the edge of the old town and it's not too far up to the cathedral but it's a pretty steep climb. Sorry that I cannot be of more help.

Ian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ian.

I emailed the Chartres tourist info and unfortunately La Picassiette is closed in March and all they could suggest was that the campsite opens at the end of March which doesn't help us. 
Still intending to visit the cathedral though so your parking info will come in handy, thanks.

Anyone else parked overnight at Luisant?

Pete


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*overnighting at chatres*

we have overnighted there a few times we stay on the car park as you go into the etap hotel on the paris road south side of the town we then drive a short distance to the road where the river is and park on the wide sidewalk which is only a few hundred metres from the cathedral which is magnificent you need a week to see it


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi peejay.

I do not know but this may help. We shall be on our way home from spain early april passing through Chartres and i have an all the aires on the autroute 2007 it shows an aires on the D339 Rou De Lounay. This is a link road between the D925 & the N154 very close to the town. We were going to try and stop there for 1 night.

Enjoy your trip.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

dragabed said:


> we have overnighted there a few times we stay on the car park as you go into the etap hotel on the paris road south side of the town we then drive a short distance to the road where the river is and park on the wide sidewalk which is only a few hundred metres from the cathedral which is magnificent you need a week to see it


Thanks, don't suppose you have a street name or coords by any chance?
I've found a Hotel Etap just off the A11 on the outskirts?



teensvan said:


> Hi peejay.
> 
> I do not know but this may help. We shall be on our way home from spain early april passing through Chartres and i have an all the aires on the autroute 2007 it shows an aires on the D339 Rou De Lounay. This is a link road between the D925 & the N154 very close to the town. We were going to try and stop there for 1 night.
> 
> ...


Thanks, had a look and I've found 'Rue De Launay' between the N154 and the D935, can you confirm that is where you mean?

>google maplink<

Pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We regularly use the road from Dreux to Chartres and on to Orleans and the only decent place we have found around the Chartres area is Brezolles.

Although west of Dreux it can be reached directly from the Chartres ringroad by using the D939 to Chateauneuf en Thymerais.

Distance to  Brezolles 25-30 miles but an excellent aire in an interesting little town. No electricity.
Can get busy at weekends.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

ianhibs said:


> If you drive round the ring road you will find that there are parking places on one side of town. These are off-road but right next to it if you see what I mean. They are at the edge of the old town and it's not too far up to the cathedral but it's a pretty steep climb. Sorry that I cannot be of more help.
> 
> Ian


I think you probably mean the Boulevard du Marechal Foch? We looked at that but our motorhome (at 7.3m) was too long to park there. Maybe you could park at the gates of the campsite - though it's not level.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peejay.

Yes that is the road sorry for mis-spelling. Spelling is not my strong point.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

teensvan said:


> Hi Peejay.
> 
> Yes that is the road sorry for mis-spelling. Spelling is not my strong point.
> 
> steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


Hi Steve, sorry if that appeared rude, I wasn't bothered about the spelling, I just wanted to confirm the location. All info is very much appreciated.
Slight snag though. I think that location might be the same one listed on CC-Infos, which is a service point within the campsite ( Camping Les Bords de l'Eure) and closed till 10 Apr  , if you look at the link below its pretty much the same place.

>CC-Infos link<

You'll be ok if you're returning April, but its back to the drawing board for me.
I'll probably try the parking in Luisant or pop up the road to Brezolles (thanks Gillian) if its not late. I'll let you know how we get on.

Thanks to everyone who replied, much appreciated 

Pete


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*overnighting at chatres*

hi peejay
if your coming from the north follow the sighn for d'orleans which is the d154 at that junction go left signposted for paris you should now be outside of mcdonalds travel a bit further along and turn into the service station go through the forcourt to the right you will see the etap and befor you enter the etap is where we have stayed i think it is avenue francois arago


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: overnighting at chatres*



dragabed said:


> hi peejay
> if your coming from the north follow the sighn for d'orleans which is the d154 at that junction go left signposted for paris you should now be outside of mcdonalds travel a bit further along and turn into the service station go through the forcourt to the right you will see the etap and befor you enter the etap is where we have stayed i think it is avenue francois arago


Got it, behind the Total garage according to google...

>Maplink<

Thanks, I'll give it a go and let you know 

Pete


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

"I think you probably mean the Boulevard du Marechal Foch? We looked at that but our motorhome (at 7.3m) was too long to park there. Maybe you could park at the gates of the campsite - though it's not level"


You are quite right. It is that road (N45.44855 E1.49261). Walk back to the Rue du Bourg and then onwards and upwards.

We are 6.5M including bike rack and fitted in quite nicely but make sure the passenger sees you out and you'll be fine.It's free too. However, if you're much longer forget it. 

Ian


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

PeeJay.

For what its worth.
We were in Chartres a few years ago and drove in by the Cathedral and parked there for the half a day. {Motorhome 6.8 mts] Parking (Free}was between Cathedral and river and we just walked up steps. Lovely town and as someone else said we could have stayed for whole day.

Not much help but at least it will give it a bump.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Nora+Neil and everyone else who has helped.

We now have several options to choose from  

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Nora+Neil and everyone else who has helped.

We now have several options to choose from  

Pete


----------



## 103814 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Pete, 
We have stayed at the Municipal site at Chartres several times on our way home to Spain. It a great site with good level pitches and it is a nice walk into the old city. You will find it is well signposted, I will check my logbook when we get the van back from the dealer and give you further details if I can find them. Have a good trip. 
Joan @ Zarra Spain


----------

